# adrenals



## jetset9

I think I have Ardrenal problems, can't sleep, can't handle stress well, feel
panic-y and can't focus. I am on Armour, for about 8-9 months now. When I eat, my hands turn bright red and radiate heat. then goes away after an hour or so.... any help or info would be greatly appreciated : )


----------



## webster2

If you suspect adrenal problems, you can do the 4x day saliva test at home. I think the saliva test is a more accurate representation than a blood test.


----------



## Andros

jetset9 said:


> I think I have Ardrenal problems, can't sleep, can't handle stress well, feel
> panic-y and can't focus. I am on Armour, for about 8-9 months now. When I eat, my hands turn bright red and radiate heat. then goes away after an hour or so.... any help or info would be greatly appreciated : )


Sounds like you need to talk to the doctor about this? Have you? What a shame; I feel for you!

What is your dose of Armour and when did you last have labs run? You need to get the FREES done and if you want us to have a look, be sure to get the ranges as well.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

I am not promoting this site for any other reason that this Dr. is an "expert" and if you surf his website, you will find much on the adrenals.


----------



## bigfoot

Andros posted an awesome link. Lots to learn there. One thing you might try doing is keeping a daily log of your temperature. There are a couple of ways to do this: one is your basal body temp, the other is just taking 2-3 readings consistently at the same time each day.

With the basal body temp, my understanding is that you wake up and immediately put the thermometer under your armpit and take a reading. With taking 2-3 readings, just be sure it's not right after (wait 20-30 mins.) you have eaten or had something to drink, were outside in the cold for a while, exercising heavily, took a shower, etc. You want to remove any variables that might skew the results.

This works well for keeping tabs on both adrenal and thyroid performance. It's not exactly highly scientific, but gives you a good guesstimate at home. Just keep in mind not everybody has a 98.6 "normal" temp. It varies by individual, and even day-to-day somewhat. But big swings up or down consistently should stand out and tell you something is going on.


----------



## jetset9

Thanks Guys! I go back for labs in Jan. I am on Armour 30 mg. I get really spastic feeling about 8-10 am and then being emotionaly exhausted by 3pm, and then can't sleep at night. I take my med about 5 am and to wait to eat until about 6:30am. I haven't taken my vitamins since being on Armour, but used to take a multi everyday and had great vit D and B lab results. My hands get hot after eatting only in the later afternoon and dinner. I know I am up and down more then ever with body temp. but haven't taken my temp. I will start.

*ok, let me know if I have this right, My Armour needs to be agressively increased if my Adrenals are failing? 
I know I'm on a real low dose now,30,g, and since (8-9 months ago) since I started Armour (and told I have Hashi's) my energy levels have been on the high spikes in the morning after my med intake the low spikes, in the afternoons, agressively worse week by week.

Thank you again : )
Happy Holidays !


----------



## Charlesbt4

If you have an adrenal problem, that needs to be aggressively treated before you begin to adjust your thyroid medication.


----------

